# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Class Guides & Builds List!

## Shameless

Hey guys,

Just gunna list some class guides here that I've found. If you find more, post below and I'll add them to the list! I take no credit for creating any of these guides, all credits to the respective creators.

Mesmer:
The Comprehensive Mesmer Guide Part 1
The Comprehensive Mesmer Guide Part 2
The Comprehensive Mesmer Guide Part 3

Warrior:
Guild Wars 2 Warrior Compendium
Ulq's Axe/Mace + Mace/Shield Offensive Support

Ranger:
Sycthrex's Ranger Guide
Sycthrex's Pet Guide
Moldran: Forest of Niflhel - Warrior Guide
Necromancer:
---

Guardian:
Guild Wars 2: Ygritte's Shout Condition Removal Build - Detailed Review - Polish Subtitles

Elementalist:
---

Thief:
Sicarius Crux Thief Build/Tips/Tricks Youtube Guide
Most suitable Thief build atm (Guide)
Jinzu's Burst Backstab Build - Thief - Guild Wars 2 Guru

Engineer:
Teldo's Node Defensive Commentary, Build In Video Description!
Alot of Engi Guys Here!

Hope some of these help at least a few of you ^^

Enjoy,

-Shame :Smile: 





> Guild Wars 2 PvE and PvP Class Guides - Including Getting Started & Advanced Gameplay Guides

----------


## empty_skillz

i still think my axe build is the best with traps and contiditon damage, i can literly kill 10ppls stacked up in wvwvw in less if not faster then 2seconds and we usualy just push em away after this! also its so sick that you can axe everyone down and it bleeds them all and throw the trasp down aswell so you can basicly kill anything in seconds

----------


## Shameless

> i still think my axe build is the best with traps and contiditon damage, i can literly kill 10ppls stacked up in wvwvw in less if not faster then 2seconds and we usualy just push em away after this! also its so sick that you can axe everyone down and it bleeds them all and throw the trasp down aswell so you can basicly kill anything in seconds


Make your build Here, and I'll add it to the list for you!

----------


## Giusti

Ok since there is only a support guardian build i wanna share my build with u 

First of all this build is working with Greatsword 
the Goal is to be tanky deal nice dmg and to be able to remove conditions as fast as possible 

My traits;

20 points into Seal -> 10% extra dmg vs burning foes and 5% greatsword dmg
30 points in radiance -> 20% recharge / cure 1 condition when u use a signet / signets passives are improved
20 points in Valor -> 30 toughness for allies / 5% of toughness -> precision

My skills Weapon -> Greatsword
Heal -> Signet of Resolve
Utility -> Signet of Mercy -> imprved heal + active ressurect an allie (when downed)
-> Signet of Wrath -> condition dmg + active immobilize
-> Bane Signet -> power + active knock down
Elite -> Renewed Focus -> 3 sec invulnerable -> resets all virtues

Basic stats:
Power 2015
Precision 2001
Toughness 1646
Vitality 916
56% crit chance
54% crit dmg

Im wearing the Knight set (power / precision / toughness ) with ruby orbs in it

My weapon is berserkers pearl sword with the superior blood rune ( gives 30% chance to steal health on crit )
Bufffood important !! Strawberry tart -> 28% chance to steal health on crit 

So basicly u deal good dmg u crit minimum every 2nd hit u got enough power ur crits go about 3-5k dmg u got toughness which makes u tankier u can cure ur own conditions any time and u got lifesteal on crit which is about 400 per crit 

if u see any chance to improve that pls tell me =)
greets Giusti

----------


## deadrap

Guild Wars 2 PvE and PvP Class Guides - Including Getting Started & Advanced Gameplay Guides

----------


## Shameless

> Guild Wars 2 PvE and PvP Class Guides - Including Getting Started & Advanced Gameplay Guides


Added to the first post!

----------


## wiley1

Can anyone write up an Elementalist guide?

----------


## Shameless

> Can anyone write up an Elementalist guide?


I'll work on finding one for you!

----------


## superman3dc

No luck yet on an elementalist guide??

----------


## Instinktas

Necromancers are underpowered and still not even a guide :'(

----------


## Schroom

Here's a Burst Backstab guide for thiefs in Spvp:
Jinzu&#39;s Burst Backstab Build - Thief - Guild Wars 2 Guru

Alot of Engineers Guide's in this other compilation:
https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...de-Compilation

----------


## Shameless

> Here's a Burst Backstab guide for thiefs in Spvp:
> Jinzu's Burst Backstab Build - Thief - Guild Wars 2 Guru
> 
> Alot of Engineers Guide's in this other compilation:
> https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...de-Compilation


Added to the list!

----------


## Shameless

> Necromancers are underpowered and still not even a guide :'(


Look on Reyon's twitch stream, he streams a lot of high ranked necro play you can learn from there!

----------


## Shameless

> No luck yet on an elementalist guide??


No none as of yet, sorry my friend :Frown:

----------

